#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [討論] 全世界最醜的狗有網站了

## Ming

像不像爛恐怖片裡的狼人? -_-

網站：http://www.samugliestdog.com/
15天內有500萬到訪人次

----------


## 咪汪

我可以叫他"異型"嗎?
我噴飯了......  :Laughing:

----------


## 翼緋麟

=________=


好像是冠毛犬之類的狗

不過還好   還好有心人照顧   沒被人道毀滅

----------


## 蒼楓

雪:請問我現在能吐血嗎...
繪:超噁...
楓+月 :Sad: 趕快睡~以免嚇到)

----------


## Ming

哇....現在才注意到他的右前爪

----------


## 藍狼

不過恐怖是恐怖^^

別以面貌取人(獸)

哈哈哈哈~~

好心人士收養他囉XD~~

----------


## Kasar

牠是"白目"耶

----------


## Kofu

沒被人道毀滅這點倒是不容易阿~~~


看了一下網站~這個照片應該不會是合成的
說~他是被救回來的狗狗~~~~很多動物收容所都不要他= ="""(好悲阿~~)

另外我猜我猜~~這個SAM蠻有可能是實驗過後的狗(只是猜啦~)可能配種配失敗也有可能身上被長期做化學測試~~~~~




難怪美國的下水道會有忍者龜~

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

> 難怪美國的下水道會有忍者龜~


哈哈..這個妙！
我記得暑假的時候好像哪一台有播過說￣▽￣a

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

之前有在動物星球頻道看過
美國他們的下水道 有一種很可怕的油脂團
看起來像一顆超大的發霉麵包 (核爆)
說什 會不會有鱷魚呢￣▽￣?
是不是該請鬣狗去那吃呢呢\(≧▽≦)/

----------


## sanari

轉貼至MSN新聞
網址如下：
http://news.msn.com.tw/bcc/viewnews.asp?newsid=2486716

內容：
全世界最醜的狗升天了 
【2005/11/23】  　　 
全世界最醜的狗在過十五歲生日前夕蒙主寵召。
已經蟬連三屆選醜冠軍的山姆，是一隻中國的冠毛犬，牠全身無毛，滿臉肉瘤、兩眼失明，加上一口暴牙的長相，真令人無法恭維，可是牠醜得特別，而且獨一無二，這也是為什麼牠可以蟬連醜狗王，這好歹也是個世界冠軍。
山姆有慢性心臟病，因為不忍心看牠受罪，牠的主人蘇西上星期六讓牠安樂死。

----------


## 月極停車場

對不起  我嚇到了  orz

真的很惡心

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

> 轉貼至MSN新聞
> 網址如下：
> http://news.msn.com.tw/bcc/viewnews.asp?newsid=2486716
> 
> 內容：
> 全世界最醜的狗升天了 
> 【2005/11/23】  　　 
> 全世界最醜的狗在過十五歲生日前夕蒙主寵召。
> 已經蟬連三屆選醜冠軍的山姆，是一隻中國的冠毛犬，牠全身無毛，滿臉肉瘤、兩眼失明，加上一口暴牙的長相，真令人無法恭維，可是牠醜得特別，而且獨一無二，這也是為什麼牠可以蟬連醜狗王，這好歹也是個世界冠軍。
> 山姆有慢性心臟病，因為不忍心看牠受罪，牠的主人蘇西上星期六讓牠安樂死。


ㄟˊ那是這幾天的事耶~
看到這隻狗.....
實在無法用任何的形容詞來形容......
滿恐怖的說~~

----------


## 殘月一狼

> 全世界最醜的狗升天了 
> 【2005/11/23】  　　 
> 全世界最醜的狗在過十五歲生日前夕蒙主寵召。
> 已經蟬連三屆選醜冠軍的山姆，是一隻中國的冠毛犬，牠全身無毛，滿臉肉瘤、兩眼失明，加上一口暴牙的長相，真令人無法恭維，可是牠醜得特別，而且獨一無二，這也是為什麼牠可以蟬連醜狗王，這好歹也是個世界冠軍。
> 山姆有慢性心臟病，因為不忍心看牠受罪，牠的主人蘇西上星期六讓牠安樂死。


那天的報紙我也看了,認識這頭狗也算有一年了吧~~~~
雖說長的不好看,不過最後可以安樂死也算是很幸福了!~

----------


## 笨狗~~

嚇到了...
...整晚睡不著=  "  =

----------

